# Funs puzzle(方是) new 2*2 cube "ShiShuang"(世双) release and photo



## funs puzzle (Nov 7, 2013)

Once again going through a difficult process of product development , our new product-- - 2 * 2 cube was finally coming soon. The Cube before the “ShuangRen” 's sale ，already have notice , but in the test template , packaging, naming came out, not has advertise. Now basically define, will be listed , so I want to let everyone know .
New 2 * 2 cube named "ShiShuang" .This product is designed from the HN. At the positioning block settings, you will see the " ShuangRen "'s center axis of a major special use, although there have been a lot of Netizen of speculation over " ShuangRen "'s center axis design intent , but they did not put the center axis of the most important role guessed , this product will be announced this center axis of the main functions - for 2 * 2 cube positioning ( out later profiled will be used, and the function and also on the 2 * 2 cube’s function is not the same ) . Corner block splicing follow " ShuangRen "'s design, which also formed the biggest highlight of this cube , highlights where ? See Figure -
In addition, 50mm size of the "ShiShuang" 2*2 cube with a six-color embedded paster, which is a pioneering work on the 2*2 cube, because this approach is implemented in the 2*2 cube, it is very difficult in the past, and this was 2*2 cube corner block structure has a great relationship. The corner block of “ShuangRen”'s design extends to 2*2 cube came after the realization six-color paster becomes a lot easier. Semi-bright color patchpaster color scheme, the colour in the photos with the real thing may be some discrepancies, but with CS's half-bright color stickers is relatively close.
55mm size "ShiShuang" 2*2 cube, in addition to the traditional style, there is a very beautifully derivatives, is transparent, but there are six colored heart-shaped paster.
The 2*2 cube's performance, despite the mold is not perfect, but so to speak, if the product is designed to play 90 points, the mold is 70 points, and that the ultimate effect of this product, it should be able to played 80 points! I self-confidence this cube is not inferior to other products available in the market.


－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－

再次经历一段辛苦的产品开发过程，我们的新款产品——2*2魔方终于即将面世。这款魔方早在霜刃出售前就已进行过预告，不过在试模板、包装、命名出来的时候，一直没进行过什么宣传。现在基本确定，即将可以上市，所以想要让大家知道。
新款2*2魔方命名为“世双”。这款产品是设计自HN，定位块的设置，大家将会看到“霜刃”中心轴的一大特别用处，虽然之前曾有很多魔友猜测过“霜刃”中心轴设计的用意，但他们没把这个中心轴最主要的作用猜出来，这款产品将会揭晓这款中心轴最主要的功用——用于2*2魔方的定位（以后出来的异形也会用到，而且功能还可以和在二阶上的功能不一样）。角块的拼接方式沿用霜刃的设计，这也形成了这款魔方最大的亮点，亮点在哪？请看图——
另外，50mm尺寸的“世双”二阶采用了六色嵌入式贴片，这在二阶魔方上是一项创举，因为要在二阶上实现这个做法，在以前是非常困难的，这跟二阶角块的结构有着很大的关系。而霜刃的角块设计延伸到二阶上来之后，实现六色贴片就变得轻松很多。贴片的颜色采用半亮配色方案，照片看起来跟实物的颜色可能会有一些出入，不过跟CS贴纸的半亮配色是比较接近的。
55mm尺寸的“世双”二阶,除了传统的样式之外，还有一款非常精美的衍生品，是透明的，但里面有六色的心形贴片。
魔方的性能方面，尽管模具不够完美，但这么说吧，如果产品设计是90分，模具是70分，那这款产品的最终效果，应该能打过80分吧！个人自信并不逊于市面的其他产品。
http://i1354.photobucket.com/albums/q690/funspuzzle/IMG_0275_zps08f26df2.jpg
http://i1354.photobucket.com/albums/q690/funspuzzle/IMG_0275_zps08f26df2.jpg
http://i1354.photobucket.com/albums/q690/funspuzzle/IMG_0259_zps45ddc765.jpg
http://i1354.photobucket.com/albums/q690/funspuzzle/IMG_0249_zps19c29fcb.jpg
http://i1354.photobucket.com/albums/q690/funspuzzle/IMG_0288_zpse33b250e.jpg
http://i1354.photobucket.com/albums/q690/funspuzzle/IMG_0284_zps756d46e9.jpg


----------



## sneaklyfox (Nov 7, 2013)

You should hire someone to do proper English translation...


----------



## Echo Cubing (Nov 7, 2013)

Great to hear the news from official Funs Puzzle here. Could you pls tell us when does this cube for sale?


----------



## thesolver (Nov 7, 2013)

If its like its big brother it would be really good.
It would be really awesome if Funs Puzzle creates a 4x4 also.


----------



## sellingseals (Nov 7, 2013)

Only coloured plastic caps? Why don't you give the option to have it black so people can put their own stickers on it?


----------



## mangocuber (Nov 7, 2013)

Can you send out prototypes for people to test


----------



## AndersB (Nov 7, 2013)

mati1242 said:


> Because the SuLong is actually on sale.
> This cube is the same - only with colored tiles.



This is a 2x2


----------



## mati1242 (Nov 7, 2013)

Yep...
I just realized that I made a stupid mistake...
Sorry- I'm kinda tired.


----------



## Neo24 (Nov 10, 2013)

Prototypes prototypes prototypes!!!!!


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Nov 10, 2013)

Too tired to make a proper translation so I'm just going to summarize the important parts:

They had a hard time getting the fangshi shishuang (for those that know pinyin, it's pronounced shi4 shuang1) 2x2 into production. They are using a new design for the 2x2 (I think they're talking about the mechanism and how it's not like the wittwo/dayan with the edge pieces that lock under the hidden center piece). Then, they basically talk about how the corner cutting is good because of the shape of the corners. The 50mm has tiles that are similar to cubesmith half brights for easy/good recognition. The 55mm also has those tiles (I think, hopefully they do because I want a bigger 2x2) as well as a transparent version with heart shaped tiles on it. 
The cube is not perfect and they talk about some point system that isn't very relevant other than it means the cube is very good and can compete with other good 2x2s out there.


----------

